# ProMod-Pro setzt neue Maßstäbe bei der SPS-Ausbildung



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

die virtuellen Prozessmodelle ProMod-Pro sparen Ihnen 
die Zeit zum Aufbau realer Labormodelle. Auszubildende, 
Schüler und Studenten können sofort mit dem Wesentlichen 
beginnen – der Programmierung der Steuerung. 







Bei ProMod-Pro finden Sie ein breites Spektrum von 
einfachen Ein-/Ausgangsschaltungen über anspruchsvolle 
Maschinensteuerungen bis hin zu komplexen Anlagen mit 
Prozessfehlermeldungen. 

Die über 30 Modelle stammen aus verschiedenen Bereichen 
der Steuerungs- und Regelungstechnik. Sie können sie mit 
wenigen Mausklicks mit folgenden Steuerungen dynamisch koppeln:



• S7-300/S7-400/WinAC
• Simulations-SPS S7-PLCSIM
• CoDeSys-SoftSPS/-Simulation (sowie alle auf CoDeSys basierende Systeme wie z. B. Twin-CAT von Beckhoff oder ACCON-ProSys 1131)
• beliebige Steuerungen mit Profibus-Master über Slave-Anschaltung 

Weiter Informationen und eine Demo-Version  finden 
Sie auf unserer Webseite:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/promod-pro.htm

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

